# Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe



## Potti87 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,#h

suche dringendst eine Bauanleitung oder Vorschläge für eine Angelplattform mit Sitzkiepe zum Feeder- und Stippfischen.
Wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht wenn sich sich jemand meldet
der sowas schon mal gemacht hat und vielleicht Tipps geben könnte, über Material, Verbindungen und Ausstattung.
Und gut transportabel, also leicht und evtl. klappbar, sollte sie sein.
Leider habe ich ein sehr begrenztes Budget, aber Werkstatt und Handmaschinen zur Holz- und Metallverabreitung sind vorhanden.
Achso, und ich wiege ca. 64 Kilo



vielen Dank schon mal im voraus:vik:


----------



## Potti87 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Kaufen wollt ich mir eigentlich keine da man beim Selberbau Maße, Ausstattung und etc. an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen kann
Handwerkliche Kenntnisse sind auch vorhanden da ich gelernter Tischler bin.


----------



## Slick (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Glaub kaum das du eine Bauanleitung bekommst,da fast jeder sich so ein Teil kauft.Wie wäre es mit im Laden gucke abkupfern?


Cheers


----------



## Potti87 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

dachte mir, ob man die Konstruktion vielleicht komplett aus Holz bauen könnte


----------



## erT (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Ich glaub ohne anständiges Budget macht das keinen Sinn.
Da haste am Ende einen Schuhkarton aus Fichtenholz.
Gute Materialien (Holz, Polster, vllt Leder, Innenmaterial, Eisenwaren,...) sind teuer.

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht eine ohne weitere Ausstattung und bastelst dir selbst nach deinen Wünschen Schubladen, Staufächer und andere Gadgets dran.
Einzige die Grundmaße müsstest du dann beachten. Aber das lässt sich doch bestimmt auf vorhandene Boxen o.ä. anpassen, sodass es optimal sitzt.


----------



## Potti87 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten


----------



## Potti87 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

werd mal schaun was sich machen lässt


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Aber wieso aus Holz?

Ich find am besten geeignet ist doch Edelstahl, in meinem Fall wenn ich es vor hätte würde ich als Schlosser alles auf der Arbeit zu verfügung haben. Aber wenn du die möglichkeiten und Materialien nicht hast und dir alles einzelnd besorgen muss wirste ein Vermögen ausgeben werden.
Wenn du es Edelstahl machst wirst du das im Leben nicht kaputt bekommen. 

Gruss Moerser83


----------



## Downbeat (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Man bist du faul.
Ich poste das mal hier weil ich finde dass dein anderer Trööt völlig über ist.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sitzkiepe

da kommt man dann nach ca. 20sek sogar auf sowas, wenn`s anspruchsvoll sein soll,
http://cgi.ebay.----edit by ralle
... mal Fotos, wenn du baust und poste sie hier.


----------



## Potti87 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

kann ich machen
als Podest dient nu ein alter Keyboardständer


----------



## Downbeat (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Ein Keyboardständer? So ein X Teil wie unterm Bügeltisch?
Das ist zwar kreativ aber ich bin gespannt auf Bilder, da ich ein bisschen Angst um die Belastbarkeit hätte.


----------



## Hechtpaule (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Hi Potti,

ich würde dir auch empfehlen das mit dem Selbstbau sein zu lassen und lieber eine "fertige" Kiepe zu kaufen - aber nicht so'n Billigplünn.

Das mit dem Selbstbauen ist ja schön und gut - aber wie hier schon einige geschrieben haben, kostet gutes Material auch gutes Geld. Dazu kommt noch die Zeit, die du in den Bau investierst. Die entsprechenden Werkzeuge brauchst du auch. Metall muss man biegen/falzen etc. (nicht mit 'nem Hammer krummkloppen), Bohren und wasweisich nicht noch alles. Holz als Komplettmaterial würde ich auch nicht nehmen.

Die Kiepen von namhaften Herstellern sind gut durchdacht und technisch sowie in der Praxis erprobt. Was nützt dir eine Eingebaukiepe, wenn sie am Ende tonnenschwer ist, nach 3 Einsätzen anfängt rechts unten zu knarzen oder links oben reisst eine Verleimung auseinander oder du beim Drill eines schönen Fisches auf den Arsch fällst, weil das ganze Ding in sich zusammenkracht ?

Ich würd's lassen - solltest du dich aber doch dazu entschliessen, dann stelle hier bitte einen Baubericht - dann kannst du auf viele Tipps hoffen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

#q

Wieso muss Holz schwer sein?
Wieso muss Holz nichts aushalten???
Sind eure Stühle, die ihr zuhause habt auch alle aus Edelstahl?
Oder aus Holz und tonnenschwer??

Er kennt sich doch mit der Materie Holz aus, also wieso nicht selberbauen? Man kann eigene Erfahrungen bzw Wünsche mit einbeziehen und das Material wird nicht teurer als eine gekaufte, wenn man Beziehungen hat erst Recht nicht.

Das Grundgerüst sollte schon aus Metall sein, am besten Alu, weil eben leicht. Oder Edelstahl, ist dann aber schonmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer.
Es sollte ein Rechteck aus quatratischen Rohren bilden, und an jeder Ecke dann einen Standfuß. Darauf wird dann die Holzkonstruktion aufgebaut bzw der Sitz.
Sehe da jetzt eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten und solche Kommentare vonwegen "wenn es dann auseinanderfällt" versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man sollte nicht von den eigenen linken Händen auf andere schließen. Die Kiepen namhafter Hersteller werden auch nur von Menschen gebaut bzw entworfen...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hechtpaule (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Hi Steffen,

ich wollte Potti die Idee sicherlich nicht madig machen - nur sollte man vorher gut überlegen was man baut, wie man's baut und aus welchem Material. Sicher kann man eine Kiepe selbst bauen und sicher auch eine gute, die den Ansprüchen des Erbauers voll und ganz erfüllt und seinen Wünschen entspricht. 

Ich wollte ihn lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass sowas auch in die Hose gehen kann - ich angele nun schon lange genug und kenne mitlerweile genügend Leute die mit selbstgebautem Kram Schiffbruch erlitten haben - auch den besagten Fall auf den Hintern, wenn die selbstgebastelte "Kiepe" zusammenkracht und der Inhalt unterm fluchenden Angler mehr oder weniger platt im Dreck liegt.

Die käuflichen Kiepen sind natürlich von Menschen gebaut worden, nur steckt da meistens auch eine lange Entwicklung und diverse Testphasen mit drin (sollte zumindest so sein).

Sorry wenn das falsch rüber kam - wenn man handwerrklich geschickt ist und dem gewählten Material auch entsprechend umgehen kann, why not ?

Daher auch meine Bitte, bei Umsetzung der Idee hier einen "Baubericht" zu posten - mögliche Fehler könnten dann durch Tipps Anderer direkt korrigiert/ausgemerzt werden und auch Ideen anderer eingebracht werden (ob Potti die dann umsetzt ist seine Sache) - evtl. entsteht hier dann sogar die non-plus-ulta Anglerboardkiepe ? (und das ist kein Witz und auch nicht ironisch gemeint).

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## miniclip (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Man bist du faul.
> Ich poste das mal hier weil ich finde dass dein anderer Trööt völlig über ist.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sitzkiepe
> ...


----------



## e30Birdy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*

Wenn ich bauen werde dann bloss aus Alu, V2A wiegt mir da einfach zu viel, bin selber Schlosser und sowas ist eigentlich nicht so schwer.


----------



## Downbeat (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung mit Bildern für Angelplattform und Sitzkiepe*



miniclip schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d


#c|rolleyes


----------

